# Thumper's V-Tau: Army Painting Challenge 2012



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Thought I'd better put up the plog that I originally intended to post when I got distracted by my Terrain Plog .


Anyway, on with the plog.
My inspiration is loosely based the original V Mini-Series visitor uniforms, taking artistic license when the fancy strikes me ... hence the "loosely" :laugh:

March has come and gone, but here is the start and finish pics of my Pathfinders with obglatory Fish for the challenge.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

*V-Tau FW w/ Pulse Rifles*

April brings a full Fire Warrior Squad with Pulse Rifles ... and another fish if I have time, we'll see.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

*April 2012 Challenge -- After*

Definitely tabletop quality... uke:

1. I was out of my normal primer and had some spray paint made to cover plastics ... bad choice ... filled in alot of detail and put me out of the mood to paint them.

2. Tried to strip them ... tested simple green with 1 mini ... well, he's tucked away in the back ... didn't work and just made it worse.

3. Hmm ... end of the month came screaming at me and I thought ... they're just Fire Warriors ... so I painted them instead of pulling a RL card ... well because there really wasn't a RL need ... I just was irritated at the loss of detail.

I'd eventually like to get some decent results to post for some honest feedback as I'd love to get my mini painting up to par. Maybe Next Month:scratchhead:

On a good note, my terrain piece turned out nicely :victory: The link is in my signature to my terrain page and have a look if you'd like ... it'll take your mind from the pic below.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I really like the scheme on your devilfish.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm liking the Devilfish too, Pathfinders have ended up in the darker part of the pic, so can't make them out so well.

I think you made the right call in finishing the Fire Warriors. You pushed on through instead of giving up because you hit some problems. It can be all too easy to give up because something isn't "perfect".

By doing so you have completed the month's challenge, saved a RL card and got yourself a tabletop ready squad - not too shabby.

+Rep


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah I agree about the pathfinders, I would like to see a photo of them with better lighting.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

*May Painting Challenge - 12 FW w/ Pulse Carbines*

Work had me absolutely slammed this month and I was going to pull a RL card for the Army Painting Challenge.

With a holiday weekend, I just might make a go of it though.

Here is the before pic ... all 12 Firewarriors with Pulse Carbines.









And here they are primed.

I used my airbrush this time ... got a nice light coat ... I'll have to come up with a different excuse this time if they come out as crappy as last month :grin:


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

*Tau Fire Warriors w/ Pulse Carbines*

Last minute finish to the June Challenge.

One day I'll get a better lighting set up (an additional lamp or something).

The painting was still a bit rushed to finish, but I'm getting happier with the results. Tried a bit of freehand on the shoulderpads. I'm thinking that it may have been a bit too much ... it really pulls the eye.

Let me know what you think ... and any tipsk:




























... and try to ignore the base color ... It'll get a good basing when I get a couple more squads painted and do the basing together.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I think the shoulderpad look a bit out of place with the yellow parts on it. Since nothing else uses yellow it kinda sticks out.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

I know what you mean ... I was trying to do something different with the shoulder pads to differentiate squads ... not that I'll have a bunch of squads with Pulse Carbines.

The color is Blazing Orange over Black, I was going for kind of a tiger stripe ... but it didn't come out exactly as I intended.


----------

